# Fishing around Perth.



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

I might have the opportunity to spend some time in WA in the near future and was wondering what target species are over there, also do you have to travel far to get to decent spots.


----------



## Allan (Jun 28, 2007)

G'day Funda,

I just started fishing over here in the west myself so I have been asking that question a lot. I have recently been put onto a place called 3 mile reef which is just off a suburb called Mindarie about 30 mins north of the city. I fished there last sunday for the 2007 Kayak Fishing Classic without success (everyone struggled that day) but I am assured by the regulars who frequent the spot that it is the go. Launching at the marina in Mindarie gives you access to quite deep water up to about 30m where you can chase reef species eg. Skippy, Snapper. Also north and south there are a few beaches with a lot of surf action and some gutters and drop offs that look prime for salmon and taylor. If you get onto google maps and search for Mindarie you can get a good satellite image of the place. Hope this helps a bit.

Al


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Funda

http://www.breammaster.com/forum/ has a few report on things other than bream. Also a big percentage of the members are in and around Perth.
Should be able to pick up some good info there.

Rob.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Funda. Allan has mentioned one spot - 3-mile at Mindarie that should be worth a look at. Mindarie is north of the city centre, around 30 k's give or take. 
You could check out the Australian Kayak Fishing Stuff Forum too, which may have some posts on where to fish - http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com.au/index.php
The Swan River holds plenty of black bream if you find the salt water is too much bother swell wise.
You could try giving Shawn a PM too. He runs Fishyak and is quite knowledgeable.

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated.

I would be staying at Thornlie and am now wondering what options are close to there, and are the freshwater impoundments open to fishing and what's in them?

I also know there are a couple of (private?) dams over there stocked with murray cod but getting info on these is near impossible.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

With regards to fishing the impoundments over here Alan, we are a bit backward here in WA and it is not generally allowed like it is in the east as far as I am aware. We have Redfin, trout and as you have mentioned some natives in some of the impoundments. You could try and sound out someone like Hal Harvey at Bluewater Tackle too, he's one of the gun fishos around Perth and may have some tips on freshwater fishing spots like Waroona Dam etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Cuda said:


> With regards to fishing the impoundments over here Alan, we are a bit backward here in WA and it is not generally allowed like it is in the east as far as I am aware. We have Redfin, trout and as you have mentioned some natives in some of the impoundments. You could try and sound out someone like Hal Harvey at Bluewater Tackle too, he's one of the gun fishos around Perth and may have some tips on freshwater fishing spots like Waroona Dam etc.


I will do my best to contact Hal, thanks very much for your help Cuda, this is a huge decision for me and one I'm not comfortable making however if the fishing is good and close it might just make the choice a little easier.

Thanks


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Allan, there are about 4 fishing magazines in WA & all have websites that will lead you to plenty of info on WA fishing.

There's the *Western Angler *that comes out every 2 months & has been around for ages. http://www.westernangler.com.au

*HotBite* http://www.hotbite.com.au
They have a forum you can join. In there I found details of the WA Bream Classics, see http://www.wabreamclassics.com.au/forum

*WA Fishing Magazine*, don't like it so haven't bought it for years so don't know web address, might be the obvious.

My favourite *Fishing (&Outdoors) WA* http://www.FishingWA.com
Lots of stuff in there including GPS marks across Perth & WA, an archive of over 60 articles, WA fishing spots, Chat Boards & even a weekly eMagazine.

A few others to check out 
http://www.recfishwest.org.au
http://www.fish.wa.gov.au

What time of the year are you looking at being in WA? 
There's good bream fishing in the Canning River (flows into the Swan) which runs through Thornlie. Upper reaches of Swan River also has good stocks of bream. Lower reaches has flathead, trevally, mulloway & the occasional pelagics. Just outside the river mouth at Fremantle fires in the right conditions & some good pinkies caught there, especially after a storm.

Less than three hours south of Perth is the huge sheltered area of Geogaphe Bay which isn't far from a few impoundments that have trout & redfin.

There are other rivers near Perth (Moore, Serpentine, Murray & Collie Rivers) that are within a couple of hours. And just 4 to 5 hours from Perth is the best place of all - Albany & the Rainbow Coast 8) .

I'm sure most of us AKFF WA locals will be only too willing to 'guide' you to a few favourite yakfishing spots.

There's a lake about 15 kms from me that was stocked with murray cod back in the 1920s & all were supposed to be netted out of it in the 40s. But there are still rumours floating around that there may still be some in there. It's almost impossible to get anything bigger than a kayak into it & I've been meaning to try it one day but know nothing about cod. There must at least be some good bream in there. I've found what appears the only access via a creek into the lake.

I've heard about & read reports about catching murray cod in private impoundments in WA but have no knowledge of where & how you get to fish them.

I'm sure you wouldn't regret a visit to WA, especially if you bring a kayak  .


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Dave has provided some good resources in his post Funda. If you do set up an account on the Hotbite forum, you should send a fella called Monksie a PM. He is a keen fresh and salt water fisho and is only to happy to divulge his good fishing spots.

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks heaps for all the info guys 8)

I've been looking at those websites and forums with a lot of interest, it looks like the fishing is pretty bloody good over there even if the freshwater is lacking.

I'm not sure when or even if I'll be going yet, but if the decision is made it will be sooner rather than later.

Will be able to be a little more certain about things once Suzi gets back from visiting her parents over there next week.

Cheers, and thanks again


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

No worries Al and don't forget that Geraldton is only four hundred clicks north of Perth and you are welcome to come and sample the fishing up this way too  Congrats on becoming an elite member too :mrgreen:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

_*I'm sure most of us AKFF WA locals will be only too willing to 'guide' you to a few favourite yakfishing spots.*_

Yes an Dave has said........apart from the best fishing spot in WA.

If you are calling past Esperance then drop in and we could go out and do a stint 8)


----------

